# 🐇 ❤ Bunny Love ❤ 🐇



## Bella (Jul 3, 2022)

We have threads for dogs , threads for cats , for birds , for elephants , goats , cows , and squirrels.

Where O Where is the Bunny LVE?  

It's right here. Please show some bunny love! 

....................................Namaste​






Bella


----------



## Blessed (Jul 3, 2022)

I love the bunnies, never had one as a pet.  We did have wild bunnies in the courtyard where I worked.  We would all leave little snacks for them.  Made working a more relaxing place, just looking out the window watching them during the days.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2022)

Love those cheeks.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 227876


That's amazing!!!  Thanks, Ruthanne.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> That's amazing!!!  Thanks, Ruthanne.


You're most welcome


----------



## katlupe (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2022)

Do you have just the one rabbit @katlupe ?   ....  is it easy to take care of  and maintain as a pet in an apartment?


----------



## katlupe (Jul 4, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Do you have just the one rabbit @katlupe ?   ....  is it easy to take care of  and maintain as a pet in an apartment?


Just one. I would not say it is easy to care for one though. I can do it. But I have to clean his cage every day. Eighty percent of his food is hay and that is a messy thing to contend with in an apartment. I take his cage into my bathroom to clean it because it has a tiled floor and is easy to sweep. 

The good part is that he is quiet, doesn't make any noise. And you do not have to walk him. He litter trained immediately when I brought him in my house and let him out of the cage for good.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 4, 2022)

Good bye.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Just one. I would not say it is easy to care for one though. I can do it. But I have to clean his cage every day. Eighty percent of his food is hay and that is a messy thing to contend with in an apartment. I take his cage into my bathroom to clean it because it has a tiled floor and is easy to sweep.
> 
> The good part is that he is quiet, doesn't make any noise. And you do not have to walk him. He litter trained immediately when I brought him in my house and let him out of the cage for good.




Thanks for that information.  
I've thought of maybe someday getting a rabbit if I become 'dog less' ...     
the quiet part,   and not having to walk them gets my attention  ... something to think about in  the future.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 4, 2022)

My dog Li'l Bit brought me a baby bunny a few nights ago. She put her down by the open garage door, and when I went to pick it up to see if it was hurt, it hopped under the car inside. It was late so I put a small plate of lettuce, and a bowl of water out and went back upstairs. First thing in the morning I went down and opened the garage door. The lettuce was gone, so went back upstairs and had breakfast. I assume the bunny found it's way out, as have seen no sign of it, and I'm sure the dog would have let me know if it was still there. Just another day in the life.


----------



## Bella (Jul 4, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> My dog Li'l Bit brought me a baby bunny a few nights ago. She put her down by the open garage door, and when I went to pick it up to see if it was hurt, it hopped under the car inside. It was late so I put a small plate of lettuce, and a bowl of water out and went back upstairs. First thing in the morning I went down and opened the garage door. The lettuce was gone, so went back upstairs and had breakfast. I assume the bunny found it's way out, as have seen no sign of it, and I'm sure the dog would have let me know if it was still there. Just another day in the life.


Li'l Bit must be a sweet, gentle dog. Obviously, she takes after you. You're a nice, sweet guy to look after that baby bunny.

Bella


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 227789


Are you very certain, that's a bunny, Pam?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 227876


That _rabbit tree _is fascinating, Ruthanne!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2022)

I had a pair of pet bunnies, in an apartment, long ago, which I enjoyed, but yes, they need attention, and their cage material cleaned very often.

Thank you for sharing about yours, and how you take very good care of yours, @katlupe


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Are you very certain, that's a bunny, Pam?


It's got all the parts of a bunny.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Patricia (Jul 4, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 227786


So cute.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 5, 2022)

Years ago, the nursing home my mother was in had a petting zoo come in. I picked up and fell in love with a brown, cuddly baby bunny. After that I thought about getting one, but never did. It would be a kitten or a bunny if I ever decide to get a pet again. Here's another cute bunny.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 5, 2022)

Lana Turner & her bunnies


----------



## katlupe (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Jul 5, 2022)

Can a rabbit be litter box trained?  I thought they couldn't, but admit I really don't know.  I could not have a pet who poops whenever & wherever without thinking about it like cats &


----------



## katlupe (Jul 5, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Can a rabbit be litter box trained?  I thought they couldn't, but admit I really don't know.  I could not have a pet who poops whenever & wherever without thinking about it like cats &


They definitely can. Rabbit did not have to be trained at all. He just knew to go into his cage and go. I keep his door open at all times. Sometimes he will be sleeping or playing and then run at top speed to jump in the cage and go pee. Then jumps out and back to what he was doing. His cage takes me about 10 minutes to clean and is pretty routine for me. A male rabbit needs to be neutered though because like a tomcat, they spray.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 5, 2022)

Yeah, we had 'bunnies' at the cabin

Seemed they came around more in winter, to snack on the chippy food

Unfortunately, they brought out the wolves

This one wasn't fast enough to elude a swooping hawk



....and my Cherokee wife
she dined on the fresh remains

that woman scares me sometimes


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> It's got all the parts of a bunny.


Yes, but also has cheeks like a chipmunk, (who's just found a cache of acorns)
and the facial expression, of a disgruntled puppy dog who's been reprimanded for stealing a sock.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 227951



*This* one truly looks nearly identical, _to my own dear *cat*! _


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Can a rabbit be litter box trained?  I thought they couldn't, but admit I really don't know.  I could not have a pet who poops whenever & wherever without thinking about it like cats &


Long ago I knew a family that had a pet rabbit, it lived in their house and did use a litter box.


----------



## Bella (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2022)

Attack what? Lettuce and carrots..


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 7, 2022)

Mr. Bigglesworth is a bunny page I follow on fakebook. I love this bunny! 

Today's post:
"Mum is not well today and Mr Bigglesworth is hopping around the lounge room with no clothes on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Check out his cheeky butt wrinkles and cotton ball tail
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mr Bigglesworth has a rare hairless genetic condition, but we love him the way he is, please no negative comments."


----------



## Bella (Jul 7, 2022)

katlupe said:


> "Mum is not well today and* Mr Bigglesworth is hopping around the lounge room with no clothes on*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, he's sweet. He looks like a little old man. Lots of old guys have trouble putting their pants on, and they have wrinkly butt cheeks, too!


----------



## katlupe (Jul 7, 2022)

Bella said:


> Aw, he's sweet. He looks like a little old man. Lots of old guys have trouble putting their pants on, and they have wrinkly butt cheeks, too!


I am just glad he wasn't put down to this condition.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I am just glad he wasn't put down to this condition.


He's adorable!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2022)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 228431



This one looks like they are having a _grumpy day!

I know what that feels like, so thanks for the warning sign!_


----------



## katlupe (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 9, 2022)

I had a white rabbit long, long ago.  My rabbit was definitely quiet, but did not like being held, much to my disappointment.  For the good news, she used a litter box and I didn't even have a cage for her.  She spent most of her time under an over-stuffed chair and would retreat there whenever a 'stranger' came in the house.  When hungry, she would search me out and then head for the kitchen.  Perhaps if she wasn't an adult adoptee, she might have been more cuddly.  I tried and tried, but after a while, getting kicked made me stop trying.  /-;   (Rabbits have VERY strong kicking muscles!)


----------



## Patricia (Jul 9, 2022)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 228438


Everyday there is something new to learn at this forum. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Michele5006 (Jul 10, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Can a rabbit be litter box trained?  I thought they couldn't, but admit I really don't know.  I could not have a pet who poops whenever & wherever without thinking about it like cats &


Hi, yes bunny can be litter trained. I had 36 bunnies I trained to be pet therapy bunnies I took to various nursing homes. All were litter box trained and very docile. I no longer have bunnies as of 1 year ago because clean cage and hay all over is hard for me. I do have a ragdoll cat n a persian that I adore♡. They are easier for me to care for. But I do miss my bunnies...they were so fun to have♡


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 10, 2022)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 228737



Mr. Green Jeans and Captain Kangaroo! 

Hmm, I wonder what was going on that prompted that look on the Captain's face?  

Bella


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## jujube (Jul 13, 2022)

My bunny was convinced he was a cat and acted accordingly.

He was sold to us as a dwarf female and we named him Beezus, short for Beatrice (as in Beatrice Potter).

When he proved to be neither a dwarf NOR female, his name was changed to Beezul (short for Beelzebub, appropriately....)

It was never a dull moment with that character.


----------



## Bella (Jul 13, 2022)

What's going on here?  Is this bunny yoga?


----------



## katlupe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 15, 2022)

Bella


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 15, 2022)

Researchers find the secret of the bunny hop: it's all in the genes​


----------



## Bella (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 19, 2022)

Bonnie said:


>


That's how I ate when working in a hospital setting.  We had 30 minutes only.


----------



## Bella (Jul 20, 2022)

​


----------



## Bella (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 21, 2022)

Looks exactly like Rabbit! Except for the leash.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 22, 2022)

There are many types of angora rabbits, namely English angora, Satin angora, Chinese angora, Swiss angora, Finnish angora, French angora, German angora, Giant angora.  And I thought they were just having a bad hair day!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Hawk (Jul 22, 2022)

You guys are all tempting me to get a bunny........


----------



## katlupe (Jul 22, 2022)

Bella said:


> There are many types of angora rabbits, namely English angora, Satin angora, Chinese angora, Swiss angora, Finnish angora, French angora, German angora, Giant angora.  And I thought they were just having a bad hair day!


I had a number of friends who were (and still are) spinners. They raised the angora rabbits as well as goats and sheep too. You have to brush them every day to get the fiber. But the ones I knew didn't have them as pets so much as just livestock. None had house rabbits. At that time I didn't know anything about house rabbits and nobody ever spoke of them. One of the places I went with one of my friends to buy a rabbit was a little barn that had rabbit cages from top to bottom. And most of this lady's rabbits were show rabbits and won ribbons. It looked like a sad life though living in one of those rabbit cages.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 22, 2022)

The Christmas Bunny


----------



## katlupe (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 22, 2022)

This is exactly what Rabbit does!


----------



## Bella (Jul 22, 2022)

katlupe said:


> *I had a number of friends who were (and still are) spinners*. *They raised the angora rabbits as well as goats and sheep too.* You have to brush them every day to get the fiber.* But the ones I knew didn't have them as pets so much as just livestock.* *None had house rabbits.* At that time I didn't know anything about house rabbits and nobody ever spoke of them. One of the places I went with one of my friends to buy a rabbit was a little barn that had rabbit cages from top to bottom. And most of this lady's rabbits were show rabbits and won ribbons. *It looked like a sad life though living in one of those rabbit cages.*


I understand they are breeding them for hair but it's horrible having to spend life in a cage. That's a miserable life.


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)

katlupe said:


> The Christmas Bunny


Video is not available in my country.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 22, 2022)

Tish said:


> Video is not available in my country.


I would look for it for you but can't figure out what is available there. I guess you have to come to my house to watch it.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 22, 2022)

Bella said:


> I understand they are breeding them for hair but it's horrible having to spend life in a cage. That's a miserable life.


Well I had friends (homesteading friends) raising them for meat too. I do think that is what my bunny was being raised for. He is a Californian rabbit and that is what they are usually used for. Thank you, Mr. Owl for snatching him!


----------



## Bella (Jul 22, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Well I had friends (homesteading friends) raising them for meat too. *I do think that is what my bunny was being raised for.* He is a Californian rabbit and that is what they are usually used for.* Thank you, Mr. Owl for snatching him!*


I'm glad Rabbit found a loving home with you.  You're a good bunny mommy!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2022)

Does this work for you, @Tish ?


----------



## katlupe (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Does this work for you, @Tish ?


It does, Thank you


----------



## Bella (Jul 25, 2022)

I’m the queen​


----------



## katlupe (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 26, 2022)

​


----------



## Bella (Jul 26, 2022)

Brothers from other mothers? 



​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 1, 2022)

California Rabbits for the "Crazy Rabbit Lady!"


----------



## katlupe (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 2, 2022)

Bella said:


> California Rabbits for the "Crazy Rabbit Lady!"


Love them! Thank you!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2022)

Bella said:


> California Rabbits for the "Crazy Rabbit Lady!"


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 7, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


I LVE the bunny king!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2022)

*Salami Easter Bunny!!

*


----------



## katlupe (Aug 9, 2022)

Black tailed jack rabbit


----------



## katlupe (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 14, 2022)

The Great Dandelion Tug of War​


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 21, 2022)

Sept 2014  A stray bunny boy wandered into my barn and my heart............


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2022)

I have these cotton ball dispensers. Do I have to say where the cotton comes out?


----------



## Bella (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2022)

I picked these up at various times on the give-away table at the senior center:


----------



## Bella (Aug 26, 2022)

I have these from my Grandmother. Vintage Lusterware Bunny Salt Pepper Shakers made in occupied Japan. They're not worth much money but I love them. They reside in my curio cabinet with other things I treasure.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 19, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Unexpected/comments/xijbg9


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 22, 2022)

The Well-Read Rabbit!


----------



## katlupe (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 24, 2022)

*Hear ye, hear ye! Today is International Rabbit Day!   *


----------



## Bella (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 4, 2022)

*The Berry Thief*


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 4, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 242930



This bunny looks like he's made out of velvet! He's so purdy!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2022)

Bella said:


> This bunny looks like he's made out of velvet! He's so purdy!


I agree.  Wish I could hold that cutie.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 242978


I keep coming back to take a look at this cutie!!!   Wonder what it is thinking?!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 5, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> *I keep coming back to take a look at this cutie!!!   Wonder what it is thinking?!*


I wonder how long I'm gonna have to pose like this until mom gives me my berries!


----------



## Bella (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 18, 2022)

Everybody loves a cookie!


----------



## katlupe (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 20, 2022)

Soothing music heals the heart and calms the nervous system - Music for the soul and relaxation #2​


----------



## Bella (Oct 25, 2022)

Somebunny has a little buddy!


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 6, 2022)

Too Cute! They almost look like little stuffed animals.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2022)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/93590498498396958/


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Nov 17, 2022)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 250596


Lord.  can't take it I would love to have a pet bunny. I don't think  good idea wih 3 dogs.  maybe some day if i got a puppy and baby bunnie, I think they would bond!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 17, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Lord.  can't take it I would love to have a pet bunny. I don't think  good idea wih 3 dogs.  maybe some day if i got a puppy and baby bunnie, I think they would bond!


Depends on the dog. Personally, I would not trust any dog alone with a bunny but some people take the chance. I am very protective of my bunny boy. He was around my cats and was fine. And one of my cats had killed a wild rabbit baby once.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 17, 2022)

This is Bernie a bunny I follow on fakebook.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 18, 2022)

I am not one for tattoos but have to admit this one caught my eye. No, not for me!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/3870349671699822/


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2022)

Lennon The Bunny


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## JessieJim (Dec 13, 2022)

They're so cute!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Bella (Jan 1, 2023)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*


----------



## Bella (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## katlupe (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## katlupe (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 2:37 PM)




----------



## katlupe (Monday at 6:09 PM)




----------



## RadishRose (Monday at 6:36 PM)




----------



## RadishRose (Monday at 6:40 PM)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 7:19 PM)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 7:20 PM)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 7:29 PM)




----------



## katlupe (Yesterday at 5:34 PM)




----------



## Bella (Yesterday at 5:49 PM)




----------

